# Dependant 189 Visa Functional English



## Surendrn (Aug 22, 2014)

HI Friends,

I have applied for 189 visa and my wife is a dependent in my application. She is a Post graduate from India. She has done her under graduation & Post graduations in English Language for 6 years. Now i got a mail from Immigration that she needs to be prove her functional language or to pay EEC charges. I would like to know its ok to show her degrees as evidence of English Knowledge or we have to pay EEC changes.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Surendrn said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and my wife is a dependent in my application. She is a Post graduate from India. She has done her under graduation & Post graduations in English Language for 6 years. Now i got a mail from Immigration that she needs to be prove her functional language or to pay EEC charges. I would like to know its ok to show her degrees as evidence of English Knowledge or we have to pay EEC changes.




Just see the letter attached.

I have submitted my wife's letter for functional english as attached.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Search the forum and you will find the answers.....

If you can get a certificate from her university stating that the medium of education was in english that would be sufficient. ( Search the forum for the letter format). 

If that is not possible, then enroll her for IELTS and she has to take 4.5 Overall. Email back to CO asking for more time with the exam enrollment details. Most of the time, CO will accept it but sometimes they pressurize you to go for the EEC charges as there is no guarantee that she will get 4.5 ( according to them though in reality its easy) and they dont want to wait on a file. 

last... you should know this early bro.....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

You can submit a Certificate from the college/university, whichever is easier, stating that she has pursued her 6 yerar UG/PG in English. Read below links for more information on the same:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../149711-189-visa-english-proof-partner-2.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onal-english-proof-dependant-visa-spouse.html

Read the above links, & write back if you have more doubts.


----------



## Surendrn (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks to all & specially Sunil . Yes i found the answer.

IELTS : 03/2014, EOI 14/04/14 ,Invitation 11/05/14 APPLIED 03/06/14, CO 25/08/14 , MEDICAL 06/09/14, .......!


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Surendrn said:


> Thanks to all & specially Sunil . Yes i found the answer.
> 
> IELTS : 03/2014, EOI 14/04/14 ,Invitation 11/05/14 APPLIED 03/06/14, CO 25/08/14 , MEDICAL 06/09/14, .......!



Wish you a early grant brother ....

All the Best ...


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

Hi Surendrn , how did it go for you..? the letter from college worked or your wife had to take the ielts exam?


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

A quick question - I'm applying for my wife as dependent. She has done BSc and MSc. Is it ok if I just provide the functional english proof for BSc? Or do I need to submit the functional english proof for MSc as well? 

Regards,


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

birju_aussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question - I'm applying for my wife as dependent. She has done BSc and MSc. Is it ok if I just provide the functional english proof for BSc? Or do I need to submit the functional english proof for MSc as well?
> 
> Regards,



Just for her BSc is enough mate.


----------



## Surendrn (Aug 22, 2014)

kannannair said:


> Hi Surendrn , how did it go for you..? the letter from college worked or your wife had to take the ielts exam?


Yes , With the letter from Uni I got it.


----------



## Surendrn (Aug 22, 2014)

birju_aussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question - I'm applying for my wife as dependent. She has done BSc and MSc. Is it ok if I just provide the functional english proof for BSc? Or do I need to submit the functional english proof for MSc as well?
> 
> Regards,


If possible give letter from Uni / College head for both BSc & Msc. Because I remember minimum 5 years of English medium Education is required. 


______________________
189 - Granted.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

guys please pardon my ignorance but what is EEC fee ?


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Just for her BSc is enough mate.


Thanks cozmopravesh


----------

